# Kohler 18hp, Hard Start, Backfires



## Tim1052

Hi there, I have an 18Hp Kohler Command engine.

Getting vary hard starts, where at first it doesn't seem to be getting fuel... then all of the sudden, it gets too much and I get a backfire..

Seems like 1st and 2nd crank of the engine, no fire...and then on the 3rd it gets an abundance.

Trying to get some ideas on what to look at... I have checked the fuel pulse pump...I am getting fuel. So I'm wondering if maybe the choke or float in the carb may be the next thing to take a look at ?

Thanks for any tips!

Tim


----------



## 30yearTech

Also check your lifters, they are hydraulic on the command engines. If they are not pumping up, the valve lash will be too great and the valve timing will be affected somewhat. This could cause a problem like the one you describe. The carburetor could also be causing the problem and be sure to check your ignition spark as well as the spark plug, do the simple things first before you mess with the valves or lifters.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## jetrail

hey 30yr , 
what about the key in the flywheel too , i got a tractor from lowes for 50.00 it wasn't even a yr old and they said the motor was bad , (the motor was stuck ) i got the motor freed up and got it running , it was hard to start and then it would miss and backfire some , so i checked the flywheel key and it was sheared , so for $50.25 i got a troy built bronco tractor that wasn't even a yr old . it runs fine too this day and i've had it almost 3 yrs


----------

